# A big 'Hello!' and advice on bike racks wanted...



## lauraw (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi,

Just picked up my mk1TT coupe yesterday, very exciting!

Just wondering if anyone has any advice on fitting roof bars with a bike rack to the car? Im not sure what brands to look for, how much I should be paying etc... there are various different options out there!

Thanks!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

No idea on Roof rack's, but thought I would say hello...

What car did you get?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, sorry can't help with roof raxk. Try posting the question in the mark 1 section you will get a bigger response.


----------



## lauraw (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank-you! I got a 2003 audi TT quatro coupe in the purply silver colour (not sure what its technically called!)

And thanks for the advice on the roof bar post, ill try the Mark 1 forum and see if i have any luck...

Cheers!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Few threads on bike racks for you

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=134803&hilit=bike+rack

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=125828&hilit=bike+rack

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=105230&hilit=bike+rack


----------

